# need help in Cakes with Liquor



## devinsauce (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys.im paul a culinary student.i just want to ask if you have a good recipe with any cakes which has liquor rhum or whiskey?i badly need your ideas...thanks in advance guys.have a nice day


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Regarding cakes with liquor, I have always soaked my finished cake layers in alcohol mixed 50/50 with the preferred liquor and simple syrup. I have never baked the liquor in the cake, because you really don't end up tasting it in the finished product.

Just split your cake layers and either sprinkle the liquor and simple syrup on the layer, or brush it on with a pastry brush.

Annie


----------



## devinsauce (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the reply.does it overpower if i put liquor in the filling and also sprinkle the 50/50 alcohol simple syrup on the layers of the cake?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> thanks for the reply.does it overpower if i put liquor in the filling and also sprinkle the 50/50 alcohol simple syrup on the layers of the cake?


Yes, I think it would be overkill to put liquor into the filling as well as soaking the cake. You just want a little bite from the liquor, not a lot, or the cake will taste like nothing but booze.


----------



## devinsauce (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks a lot chef  im goin to try it next week


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You may want to take a spray bottle and just spray your layers with a light coat. This is how I do it. I made a few cakes just recently here , chocolate and raspberry fillings but the layers were sprayed with 50% chambord and 50 % syrup. You have more control of the liquid (I find ).

Regarding cooking with alcohol ? As Chefpeon said "_*you really don't end up tasting it in the finished product",*_ I agree with this alot. So many people think that it will make a big difference in the cake and in the end, it doesn't.

Petals.


----------



## devinsauce (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks chef petals for the reply.i appreciate it!Paul


----------

